# Deo adjudante non timendem!



## been4years

Deo adjudante non timendem!
Mentors, could you teach me the meaning of this sentence?


Thank you in advance!


----------



## Agró

With God’s help, don’t fear/one must not fear.
God helping, there is no reason for fear.

I think that is the idea. As for an accurate translation, wait for more knowledgeable replies.

adjudante?
adjuvante?


----------



## been4years

Dear Agró,

It totally makes sense with the context.
(It's adjudante.)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bearded

Hi
In Latin it would actually make sense if it was 'non timend*u*m'. Been4, please check.
_Non (est) timendum = _one must not fear  (literally: it is not to be feared > nothing must be feared).

'Adjutare' is intensive with respect to 'adjuvare' (it derives from 'adjutum', past part. of adjuvare).


----------



## been4years

Dear bearded,
Yes, you are right.
It was non timendum. Thank you!


----------



## bearded

You are welcome. 😁


----------

